# Bison Football



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Must not be any Bison fans here.3 weeks of playoffs and no comment.

Will they win it again? Will Carson Wentz start the game? Or will he dress and go in for 1 play.

I think they win it.Good defense stop good offense. Same as the games with Northern Iowa and Montana.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I think the few to no posts is more an indication of the activity level this site has. It's too
bad compared to how it used to be, but I don't visit more than once or twice a month any more.

Three of us are driving down tomorrow morning. Staying at my brother's in Sherman and we've got
some pretty good tickets. One hour drive from Sherman to Frisco. Hopefully it's not raining so brother
and I get in some motorcycle riding.

Hope it's a great game. I watched the last two playoff games Jacksonville State played and they are
for real with their only loss being in overtime to Auburn. Vegas has the Bison as 3 point favorites and
it seems that through these last 5 years the Bison are able to do what they need to do to win the close
games. No Fargodome advantage but it hasn't mattered the last 4 years.

Interesting call for the coach, do you start the pro prospect who hasn't played for 2 1/2 months or the 
guy who stepped in when the job fell on his shoulders and he's won 8 in a row for you. Either one could
do the job so I think if he's ready you go with Wentz.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not going to Frisco. This is my weekend to work, but I took vacation on Saturday, picked up a 6 pack of Stella and I'll watch the game from my living room.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think if Wentz is ready to go.....he starts.

I will be in a sleeper fish house on Red Lake Friday through Sunday......no TV. Might not even be able to get a radio station.Will have to get updates on my phone if that has coverage.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow what a game. I never expected it to be a beat down like it was. Carson is a class act. Wow. Now "we will be back for the six pack" starts!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Will be fun to watch the linebackers next year. If they can find someone to step up and replace CJ Smith their defense will be scary good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

wurgs said:


> Will be fun to watch the linebackers next year. If they can find someone to step up and replace CJ Smith their defense will be scary good.


You are right.....good defense beats good offense almost every time as witnessed by all 5 of their National championships


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

The 5 year streak ends, Great run for that team but James Madison was the better team last nite.....


----------

